# Ercp stent removal icd 9



## karenwebb

I am trying to figure out what ICD-9 code I am to use when the only dx for the procedure listed is stent removal.?


----------



## ncgirl

*Ercp stent removal*

You can use 938 which a is foreign body in GI system. Hope it helps.


----------



## mitchellde

I would look at V52.x or V53.x for fitting and adjustment codes.  938 is a code in the chapter for injury and poisoning which does not apply in your scenario.


----------

